

Google App Engine in Open Source (AppScale) - no6inbash
https://github.com/AppScale/appscale/wiki

======
dragonwriter
The title here is odd. The project is called "AppScale". The link is to the
project Wiki, not a release announcement. It is an open-source implementation
of the AppEngine platform.

~~~
no6inbash
Good point, I updated the title to remove the confusion.

------
no6inbash
Does anyone have experience moving from App Engine to AppScale?

~~~
fieldofdreamz
I've moved a couple of side apps from GAE to AppScale (on EC2) without any
trouble. I haven't tried it with any bigger apps/data yet.

